# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Restaurants you miss.

## Hawke

The three I miss are; Carl Gustaf, Mayas, Gloriette.

----------


## phil62

Carl Gustaf now has Fouquet's, and it's quite good.

----------


## amyb

Hideaway, Mayas and Meat and Potatoes.

This is harder than it looks. So many have closed or changed hands. Oldies from first visits in the early 90s would be 
The original Francois Plantation, The Lafayette Cub and Sapotillier up to PaCri in Saline.

----------


## Pocono Traveler

La Crémaillière, Castelets, Chez Francine

----------


## JEK

Sapotillier Chez Francine Le Flamboyant

----------


## Dennis

The Wall House.

It's never been the same.

----------


## Saline Man



----------


## andynap

> 




 :thumb up:

----------


## rkenneken

Vincent Adam.  Sapotelier.  Flamboyant

----------


## rkenneken

From my wife.  Vincent Adam.  Sapotilier. And La marine on mussels night

----------


## Saline Man

Also: Le Vietnam

----------


## Rosemary

Au Port. Piripiri. I haven't visited in a few years but I loved them.

----------


## amyb

Good ones, Rosemary.

----------


## Tiffany

Do Brazil

----------


## Cwater

Sapotilier With the tree, Au Port with the view and lamb medallions, Chez Francine on the beach, Piperi Palace, Eddy’s Ghetto, the old Wall House Vincent Adam, Marigot Bay with the lobster, Le Flamboyant with the best lobster stew dinner.  La Marine we went there for mussels and there were none so we had great pizza.  I forget the name of the resto that preceded Nikki Beach.

----------


## DCTravler

Le Pelican preceded Nikki, I think.  

Second the prior reference to La Mandala with the indoor pool…

----------


## KevinS

> I forget the name of the resto that preceded Nikki Beach.



It was Le Pelican, and that side of St Jean was called Pelican Beach by some.

----------


## cassidain

Chez Joe. Sandwichs à la langouste. Ti Punch with muddled Maraschinos. Jadorais. 

Someone please remind me where in town this was. Im a bit muddled myself at this point

----------


## KevinS

> Chez Joe. Sandwichs à la langouste. Ti Punch with muddled Maraschinos. J’adorais. 
> 
> Someone please remind me where in town this was. I’m a bit muddled myself at this point



I’m a bit fuzzy too, but I think the progression was Chez Joe, Chez Domi, Victoire Boutique/Cafe Victoire, Barts, Lounge Barons de Rothschild.   Rue General de Gaulle, on the left, before the former Pipiri Palace  on the right.

----------


## dhring

Vincent Adam with Valerie from Belgium.   The gastronomic restaurant on top of Eden Rock.  Le Vietnam and Angelique.   Definitely also Marigot Bay Club with the waiters swimming out to retrieve lobsters!   Case de L'Ile at Ile de France with Patrick.   Saline with Peace, when it was open.   The briefly lived Ociela.   Le Colonial.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Wall House, Eden Rock, Gloriette on GCDS, and Toiny, especially the fabulous Sunday brunch.

----------


## PeterLynn

Maya's and La Gloriette. Also Hideaway. Got to meet Andy on our first visit and unfortunately his last summer. Not the same the following year.

----------


## marybeth

Piripiri, Gloriette and Wall House were regulars on our first few trips. Great memories from all 3. Honorable mention to the Hideaway as well.

----------


## Hawke

> Carl Gustaf now has Fouquet's, and it's quite good.



Does it still have a pianist and sunset drinks without having dinner there?

----------


## GMP62

Maya’s, La Mandela, Sapotelier (loved the baby turbot), Gloriette, Hideaway, New Born, and Le Gaiac for their Sunday brunch, lunch or dinner. La Marine was also good.

----------


## amyb

> Does it still have a pianist and sunset drinks without having dinner there?



Still a great place for sunset cocktails and tapas. Alas no piano and no guita either. Background music respectful of conversational levels. You can stay for dinner or move on from there.

The sun setting and the lights of the harbor coming on..Priceless. I also like the 7pm church bells often ringing.

----------


## GramChop

Harbour Saladerie
Wall House
The Hideaway
Maya’s

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Le Gaiac for their Sunday brunch, .



This, times 1000!

I'll add a new one - - Chez Pompei.   I barely remember the place from 1994, but I loved all the artwork in there and I think the view was pretty good too.

----------


## davesmom

Le Sapotillier, La Gloriette, Top of the Rock (ER), Le Carré in Gustavia, and of course, The Hideaway.  And our chef at Le Guanahani, Philippe Masseglia along with Charles Darden on the piano.

----------


## Hawke

One of our favorites.

----------


## noel

I'll add Au Port.

----------


## amyb

Nice spot. And I had completely forgotten about the honey duck at Saladerie that Missy mentioned in her post. Such wonderful dining experiences on this tiny island.

----------


## JEK

> One of our favorites.



Ours too!

----------


## DCTravler

A bit off the radar, but back in the day, we loved L’Ananas - half way up the hill toward what is now Bonito.  Great patio, refined service and wonderful seafood.  The subsequent iterations have been less inspired.7

----------


## Cwater

> A bit off the radar, but back in the day, we loved L’Ananas - half way up the hill toward what is now Bonito.  Great patio, refined service and wonderful seafood.  The subsequent iterations have been less inspired.7



wow we ate at L”Ananas on our honeymoon.  What a great memory.

----------


## amyb

DCT, we met the chef and his wife from L’ Ananas while we were on ST Martin. They encouraged us to go see neighboring St Barths. We made a trip and had lunch at their friend Herve’s Restaurant. We did. We keep in touch with them even now that they are back in France. We never ate at their restaurant here, but loved dining with them at Astrolabe on St Martin.

----------


## abc

Years ago we had a very memorable meal at Trois Force with chef Hubert.
Wonder if anyone else dined there and can relate their experience. 
What ever happened to the restaurant, Hubert, and the rooms there?

Do miss the Wall House and Meat & Potatoes

----------


## KevinS

Hubert is one of a kind.  I remember getting some excellent wines at favorable prices at his restaurant.  My recollection is that the rooms were leased to Le Guanahani for use as staff housing.

----------


## ssdssi

Castelets, the original Francois Plantation, La Toque Lyonnaise (El Sereno), Wall House, Maya, Sapotellier, Au Port.

----------


## amyb

> Castelets, the original Francois Plantation, La Toque Lyonnaise (El Sereno), Wall House, Maya, Sapotellier, Au Port.



I agree with this list too.  

This tiny  island has had a share of tremendously memorable restaurants and chefs.

AS Phil has often said SO MANY RESTAURANTS, SO LITTLE TIME.

----------


## cec1

> Castelets, the original Francois Plantation, La Toque Lyonnaise (El Sereno), Wall House, Maya, Sapotellier, Au Port.



Memorable places, for sure!

----------


## JEK

> Sapotillier Chez Francine Le Flamboyant



I just came across this old pic while looking for something else!

----------


## amyb

Love seeing this..a special place for sure. Adam was a sensational and gracious host.

----------


## cec1

A happy memory!

----------


## shihadehs

New Born

----------


## LuckyKid2

My first visit included a dinner at Trois Force. I remember being one of a few tables dining that evening and Chef Hubert, upon learning my husband's family name, brought several books to our table with the coat of arms and other historical references. One of those precious SBH memories.

----------


## Cwater

> New Born



went to New Born on our honeymoon.  The huge tank and the escargot were enourmous.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

La Marine , L'Escale and Wall House

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> My first visit included a dinner at Trois Force. I remember being one of a few tables dining that evening and Chef Hubert, upon learning my husband's family name, brought several books to our table with the coat of arms and other historical references. One of those precious SBH memories.



Missing that place is a huge regret of mine.  When I first went to the island, it seemed too weird to try.  Now that I'm a little older and more adventurous, I crave weird!!

----------


## JEK

Simpler times

----------


## kent1994

Maya's, Au Port, Sapotillier and the Hideaway. Another reminder that so many have closed.

----------


## dudleydog

Vincent Adam.

----------


## amyb

> Vincent Adam.



Last night we wondered if this gem had been mentioned. Thank you.

----------


## JEK

> Last night we wondered if this gem had been mentioned. Thank you.



#9 #10 #20 & #52!

----------


## amyb

Thank you kindly.

----------


## Marty

Chez Francine at St. Jean beach with the great waiter, Patou; fresh grilled dorade, frites, red cabbage slaw on wooden plates, our first accras, and pinas or planteurs, not to mention the ambiance and viewAlso Chez Joe in town for breakfast and Joe Felixs original circular bar at the airport for arrival planteurs,  and the original La Saladerie when Eddy was the chef!

----------


## Eve

Loved the aroma of Eddys Ghetto

----------


## LMAC

> Vincent Adam.



Yes, Vincent Adam & Gille!, Les Castelets, La Marine w/mussels (remember the night a boater fell into the "drink" right in front of us trying to get in his dingy!), Marigot ... Au Port ... list goes on an on ... so fun to bring back the memories ... thanks.   (and yes, I remember no phones & no "enclosed" cars ... just Makes & Gergels? ... and friends who got stuck in a downpour in a Moke on the way to the airport to go home.

----------


## Cwater

> Chez Francine at St. Jean beach with the great waiter, Patou; fresh grilled dorade, frites, red cabbage slaw on wooden plates, our first accras, and pinas or planteurs, not to mention the ambiance and view…Also Chez Joe in town for breakfast and Joe Felix’s original circular bar at the airport for arrival planteurs,  and the original La Saladerie when Eddy was the chef!



Chez Francine one reason we fell in love with St. Barth

----------


## Cwater

Some helptaking a walk through history on this thread has been wonderful.  There was one place in Saline that I just cant remember the name of.  Jambalaya cuisine I believe.  Circa 2003 - 2005 when we brought our niece to our happy place for her college graduation present.  I believe right before LEsprit on the left.  Could have been a place before meat & potatoes.  Anyone!

----------


## elgreaux

> Some help…taking a walk through history on this thread has been wonderful.  There was one place in Saline that I just can’t remember the name of.  Jambalaya cuisine I believe.  Circa 2003 - 2005 when we brought our niece to our happy place for her college graduation present.  I believe right before L’Esprit on the left.  Could have been a place before meat & potatoes.  Anyone!



Le Gommier... run by Maryse Berry who is originally from Martinique .. it was Creole cooking Caribbean style...

----------


## KevinS

> Some helptaking a walk through history on this thread has been wonderful.  There was one place in Saline that I just cant remember the name of.  Jambalaya cuisine I believe.  Circa 2003 - 2005 when we brought our niece to our happy place for her college graduation present.  I believe right before LEsprit on the left.  Could have been a place before meat & potatoes.  Anyone!



Le Gommier.

----------


## Cwater

Ellen and Kevin that is it!  Thank you so much.  Sitting home, ordering in, on a freezing Long Island night would rather be in my happy place.  Next onecan not think of the name.  The resto across the street from Eddys before Orega?  The owner was amazing I believe her name was Patu.  Wonderful, different French food.  Thanks

----------


## Jimmers

> The three I miss are; Carl Gustaf, Mayas, Gloriette.



When traveling with our son when he was 6-10, we liked Paradiso.  They really catered to him and let us relax and enjoy the evening!  We dont recall the name, but there was a pizza place on the other side of the harbor that we liked. For us, the restaurant is not necessarily about the food, but the atmosphere and the clientele.  With that said, we really enjoy Le Select!

----------


## KevinS

> Ellen and Kevin that is it!  Thank you so much.  Sitting home, ordering in, on a freezing Long Island night would rather be in my happy place.  Next one…can not think of the name.  The resto across the street from Eddy’s before Orega?  The owner was amazing I believe her name was Patu.  Wonderful, different French food.  Thanks



B4.

----------


## KevinS

> When traveling with our son when he was 6-10, we liked Paradiso.  They really catered to him and let us relax and enjoy the evening!  We dont recall the name, but there was a pizza place on the other side of the harbor that we liked. For us, the restaurant is not necessarily about the food, but the atmosphere and the clientele.  With that said, we really enjoy Le Select!



The pizza place in question went through several iterations.  In my early days, it was LEscale, and then LArbre de Voyageur.  Towards the end, it was La Saladerie and later Harbours Saladerie.  There were a number of forgettable incarnations both between and after those four  restaurants, some which offered pizza, and some which didnt.  Its been dark since Hurricane Irma.

----------


## amyb

Prior to Meat and Potatoes it was PaCri.Italian cuisine.
Maybe Gromier before that?

----------


## Cwater

> B4.



thank you

----------

